# P320 x-five vs glock 34/MP pro



## Kravenprime (May 7, 2017)

How would the new x-five do against the popular striker fire pistols in competitions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sig is no stranger to producing competition pistols and the the P320 X5 should do well. Looks great and is built on the P320 design which is on par with Glock & S&W. I'd love to get one down the road.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

